

NASDAQ exec used wife’s online account for insider trading - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3282568/nasdaq-former-exec-used-wifes-online-account-for-insider-trading/

======
Powerscroft
How did he get to be an exec if that's the best he can do?

